
Falcon Heavy Delays as a Burndown Chart - danielvf
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/11/SpaceX_Falcon_Heavy_schedule_delays.png
======
valuearb
These is the least useless burndown chart I've ever seen, making it still
useless.

------
asteli
I wonder how much of the delay was caused by cascading delays as a result of
crappy scheduling. If you need X to complete Y and Y¹, scheduling gets pushed
back for Z, Z¹... Zₙ.

Is there some benefit, some management strategy that involves operating in
crisis mode indefinitely? How does management continue to be over-optimistic
several times without doing the introspection to see that they're not making
good estimates?

~~~
Reason077
Everyday Astronaut has a good video explaining the reasons behind the Falcon
Heavy delay:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOdoNQXQYv8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOdoNQXQYv8)

It was largely down to the design and requirements evolving over the years.
Because the Falcon 9 itself improved and dramatically increased it's payload
capacity, it became able to itself fulfil many of the missions that the Heavy
was originally intended for.

The Falcon Heavy that flew yesterday was quite different to the one that was
originally planned.

~~~
8bitsrule
This is the highest-bandwidth exposition of FH I've seen.

------
matt-attack
Can someone explain this chart? I simply cannot understand it.

